# Basement XPS Foam and Wiring?



## Cobra397 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been researching this and I would like to put xps foam board on basement walls then furring strips, can I just wire up the electrical then put drywall on top?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

In theory, yes.

All the wires need to be protected where they cross the furring strips with nail plates.

Most folks prefer to frame out the space, add additional insulation, and go that route. It makes for a tighter and more insulated shell as well as being easier to pull wire and set switches and other items.


----------



## Cobra397 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats what I have been reading but on one wall I am very limited on space and would prefer to keep as much of my room as possible. This is a small room and a half basement. Approx. 18 x20 with tall ceilings. I would be using the 2 inch foam so R 10 I think.

I live in southern Tn right on the Alabama boarder area. I just want to add two plugs per wall and a light switch at the bottom of the stairs. I was worried about the heat from wires and keeping it to code. Anyone else done it this way? I could always use thicker furring strips for more room behind drywall?


----------



## Cobra397 (Apr 4, 2013)

also, I have a door that leads outside to a stairway. The door hinges are rigth next the corner of the outside wall? I cant move the door farther in or cut the opening more. The only option I see is to use 2 inch and drywall then cut the down down a few inches to make it fit. 

If I can I was just going to foam board wall then run wiring and drywall over top? 

Just looking for others who have done it this way. :thumbup:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll want to check your local codes on that. Around here, that method only flies with paneling, no-go with Sheetrock.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Cobra397 said:


> If I can I was just going to foam board wall then run wiring and drywall over top?
> 
> :


If you mean run the electrical on the outside of the drywall ( toward the interior) that is a valid option as well.


----------



## Cobra397 (Apr 4, 2013)

No I was wanting to do XPS, Furring strips, Wiring, Drywall. I am still learning so please be patient with me. One wall is the main problem as it is tight againts the outside door and no matter what I will have to get a smaller door to fit the opening.

I was just hoping to keep the walls as thin as possible. If it is possible. Anyone else done XPS then some type of covering with wiring?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are basement wall systems that work just as you have detailed out. Most of them have wiring chases built into the foam for running the wires.

Doing it off the shelf like you are proposing is fine, but it take a bit more engineering on your end of things.


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Where I live the electrical has to be 1.5 inches away from the finished surface for the whole run. If it isn't, I need to protect it in some way, with nail plates or conduit, etc. I'm not an electrician but, if I understand what you're planning, the wiring will be behind the 1/2 inch of drywall?


----------



## Cobra397 (Apr 4, 2013)

yes, I have done some reading and I believe I saw where a guy used 2x3 furring strips to give him some more space. I would not mind running it through conduit. I know I need to check with local codes first but just trying to get my ideas together.

I could frame out a 2x4 wall but one wall really needs to be just the xps then drywall. I am not planning to do this soon but sometime over the summer would be nice. Thank you all for your input and help.


----------

